# Florenzato Dodge Grinders



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Are these any good. A Florenzato Dodge Automatic with 63mm burrs









A mad moment on ebay but very cheap and can always go back on there. Bought out of curiosity due to people reckoning that this type of burr is better. I intend to strip and clean it first and replace what needs replacing. Despite a count of over 5,000 on the hopper it still sounds ok. I'm a little stuck at the moment as there doesn't seem to be an easy way to get at the burrs or get the hopper off. Any one familiar with it ? I expected to just be able to unscrew the adjuster but there seems to be a stop at each end of it's adjustment.

John

-


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Don't know that grinder but it's roughly super Jolly territory. 5000 is not much of a shot count really (unless it's been 'clocked'). Burrs will hopefully be ok, although I'd want to get in to check and clean them. Is there not a little grub screw somewhere that prevents full rotation and removal of the adjuster collar?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Thanks I'll have a nose around later. I did check the price of the burrs before buying it and thought that it might be a good idea to replace the motor bearings. The doser (silly me not hopper) count is broken at about 5,500 and doesn't count any more.







Maybe it's been around the clock. I can look at that too.

John

-


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

This looks like the exploded diagram for it, might help you figure out the dismantling process:

http://www.cafeparts.com/Images/exploded_b/FZCSMC02.jpg


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

ajohn said:


> Are these any good. A Florenzato Dodge Automatic with 63mm burrs, in the end i broke it by trying to clean it . @coffeechap would know about em though .
> 
> View attachment 29854
> 
> ...


I had one on loan for a month , i think i remember describing it as " better than nowt " .

I broke it , trying to clean it . @coffeechap would know how to tart one up .


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I missed that site some how. This looks like it as it includes the adjustment lock









Maybe that has something to do with it or the motor assembly has to be removed. From looking around there seems to be variations on more or less the same casing. One model looks the same but has a lever sticking out of the adjuster,

Better than nothing - pass but I have seen positive comments on the make. Way too big and heavy for me really but they clearly did do a dispensing chute for it not just a doser. When my workshop is accessible some time after Xmas I don't think i would have much of a problem making one.







It'll do to compare with Sage grinders and give me something to do anyway - Only problem is that I have too much of that at the moment.

John

-


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It was just dust and muck stopping the upper burr carrier from being screwed out -







Had problems screwing it back in as I had failed to notice that it has a left hand thread even though I unscrewed it the correct way. The adjustment lock just needed pushing down. That carries an index pin, lots and lots of hole for it to fit into on the underside of the adjuster. Very fine thread on the carrier. It looks like the index pin can be swung out of the way but when setting coarser it tends to go back in.

There is a grinding scale on it but no signs of a pointer which seems a bit strange.

The burrs are not what I would call sharp but not obviously blunt either. I've seen burrs mentioned as being left hand or right hand. The motor rotates clockwise viewed from the top. Is that normal and which hand do I need?

John

-


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

The blade' cutting edges face the direction of rotation, so your Doge blades are RH: The spec is 63 x 38 RH. A set costs around £20.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mrboots2u said:


> I had one on loan for a month , i think i remember describing it as " better than nowt " .
> 
> I broke it , trying to clean it . @coffeechap would know how to tart one up .


Looks like there are 2 very similar machines - Doge and Dodge. Looks well made to me so far but will check to see if there is run out on the burrs. It looks like I have the Dodge as per the jpg I posted - motor and burrs in the same housing - case stuck over that. Wont know for sure until I dismantle it a bit more.

John

-


----------

